# De Montfort University - March 2013



## UE-OMJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Note to self, speed reading isn't always a good idea  A few weeks back I get a message saying have I seen demontfort yet?

Demon Fort?!?! Hell yeh that sounds good. What goodies could I see at a Demon Fort  

Oh well, moving on we arrive at De Montfort University 


This appears to be the standard paragraphs for the history of here, but as there hasnt been any recent reports here it is again...



> History
> 
> De Montfort University is named after Simon de Montfort, a 13th century Earl of Leicester credited with establishing the first parliament in 1265.
> 
> ...





All we managed to see this visit was the sports/leisure building - Reid and Stansfeld

*Visited with the great, and often amusing company of Priority7 *

















Last reports I've seen the netting was strung over the top of the pool, sadly it has given way to gravity now and is now laying at the base...














How high! Funny how looking down from a diving board always looks really high from up there, it's even worse with no water to cushion your fall!



























































Yeh, I climbed one of those 

























''What the hell have you got on your feet? I dont recognise those, you cant come in!'' 







































Finally, me wondering where all the popcorn has gone while waiting for Priority7 to do his re-enactment of Swan Lake... 








.


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice set bud...wasn't too bad shame its been so heavily resealed  I would have to say that bearing in mind I weigh a fair bit more than you, stealth is certainly not you forte


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice set bud...wasn't too bad shame its been so heavily resealed  I would have to say that bearing in mind I weigh a fair bit more than you, stealth is certainly not you forte



You were certainly much quieter that me walking round the site. I've never been so clumsy and noisy in a while... dunno what happened today


----------



## night crawler (Mar 2, 2013)

Good report that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2013)

Interesting report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks fab mate nice set of images will have to have a mooch if am ever near it


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cracking stuff mate, was expecting to see you two in your trunks !! Nice set of pics


----------



## banshee (Mar 2, 2013)

i hope you locked your bike up before you went inside ?


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 2, 2013)

*Good stuff there fella! Like the look of this...*


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 3, 2013)

me likey....


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice shots there mate!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2013)

Whoa, what a gem! Thanks for sharing ace pics dude!  Didnt realise so much was left!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice pictures looks like you had a good explore


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great place thanks for the share and report


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 20, 2013)

Great picture set. I think you'd need a very special self-levitating canoe nowadays though!

Enjoyed that.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice set of shots mate, it reminds me a little of Buxton College...although this looks much better!


----------



## shatners (Mar 22, 2013)

damn their militant canoe policy!  

Great set of pics mate


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 23, 2013)

Some good pictures here.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2013)

cracking report, thanks for sharing


----------



## PCWOX (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice work. Didn't realise this was still doable...


----------

